# Beginner-amateur-Am I crazy?



## tall_blonde_oak (Sep 9, 2008)

HI - I have been looking at some of the posts and photos and am very impressed. Beautiful furniture! Esp. the harvest table by Steve. 
Thats the thing- despite being a novice woodworker - I mean very novice- I have decided I can build a harvest table. 
I can buy the lumber at Lowes already finished for the top and legs, leaving me only the sides to cut. 
My question is - would I be capable of building this table? Or am I dreaming? The plans are of the "begginer" category and involve no fancy joinery. 
Please be brutally honest!


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Blonde: welcome aboard, we're glad to have you. 

The first answer is: Of course you can do it! 

The next answer is: what kind of tools do you have at your disposal, and what do you feel comfortable doing? 

It is quite true that you don't need every fancy piece of equipment to build furniture...I'm living proof of that. I began in my one-car garage with a pair of sawhorses and handtools. Now, the caveat here is that the right tools make all the difference in the world---better more accurate cuts, safer, and with much more precision.

That being said, it sounds like you have a plan and have thought the process through. This is a fundamental first step. If you can disect a piece of furniture (or whatever you're planning to build) in your mind, and if you can envision how it goes together, and if you are confident you can make the cuts and joints necessary, then by all means, get after it! 

There is no greater satisfaction (other than having your 16 y/o son say, "Dad, you were right....") than in putting a finished piece of furniture to good use, and knowing it was your hands, your skills, and your mind's eye that got it there.

good luck, and get us some pictures when you're there...

regards,
smitty


----------



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

Love the enthusiasim...smittys dead on-people were making very fine furniture before power tools and heck even before power but with the right choices in tools, safer faster and as smitty said more precise...

Im not sure what you mean by buying the top allready finished? but im with smitty - get after it and you will learn more than we could tell you in weeks!!


----------



## tall_blonde_oak (Sep 9, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks Guys-I wasn't expecting that answer- 
Tools- I am very limited- a table saw and skil saw . What should be my next purchase? One essential item??

What I meant by a finished table top- is really the finished panels you can buy- so hopefully no planing will be needed. 

Now I am enthused- can't wait to start.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Of course you are crazy! Why else would you be here?
I mean c'mon, look at the lot of us! We're all obsessed woodworkers, I don't think there is a sane one amongst us, well maybe Texas Timbers, but I doubt it. The rest of us are all crazy as a loon. You'll fit right in :thumbsup:

Bah, don't mind me, feeling a little silly today. Screwing off at work too :yes:

Anyway, good advice up above there, I can't add to it.
Just wanted to say Welcome!


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

tall_blonde_oak said:


> What should be my next purchase?


I'd have to say a good sander....I'm thinking I like the random orbit sanders better than the palm sanders. And not a belt sander, not yet....

smitty


----------



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

I was thinking sander as well, thats assuming you have a drill? if not i would say drill then sander....maybe a jigsaw-all three of which can be had fairly cheaply as well


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

smitty1967 said:


> I'd have to say a good sander....I'm thinking I like the random orbit sanders better than the palm sanders. And not a belt sander, not yet....
> 
> smitty


Ditto on the ROS. Try and find a Bosch if you can, they cost a little more, but leave much less swirls than others in that category. Swirls are the small scratches left by most palm sanders and orbit sanders.
Sometimes the finer swirls won't show up until you're all done building and giddy with excitement to lay down your nice top coat, only to have their ugly presence reveal themselves leaving you flustered and back here asking...why?

Buy a good machinist square. If your tools aren't set up correctly, your pieces won't go together correctly, and they can also be used for accurate assembly before you glue, screw or however you choose to fasten your work.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Remember Blonde all of us on here started w/o experience at some point and most of us without a full compliment of tools. Heck i still don't have a full compliment of tools! Not sure anyone does? Maybe Norm. Smitty gave great advice and mine would be yes, jump on in and never look back and you'll have alot of fun along the way as well as producing stuff you and your family will be proud of for years to come.

John


----------



## tall_blonde_oak (Sep 9, 2008)

*thanks*

Yes I have a pretty good drill, but need a jigsaw. 
Thanks for the suggestions


----------

